# Broken Pipe - Sailorman Jack aka Laurence Kobak



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Laurence Kobak, aka Sailorman Jack, died last week from complications due to multiple cancers.

I don't know how many of you guys have been to alt.smokers.pipes, but he was quite a fixture on that board for many years, always posting his morning watch smoke from the Port of Columbus, along with some interesting little historical note about that day. Often a bawdy sea chanty in with all of it. Quite a character. Whether you knew him or not, it's a pretty big loss to that forum, and to pipe smokers as a whole. My next few bowls in his honor.


Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I never knew the man but I am sorry that such a good man is no longer here to share in the fun.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats blows.

Laurance was a awesome guy to chat with and will be missed.
I will smoke one for him tonight.

he was one of the few on ASP that helped me when i was new there find some awesome friends and good tobacco's to smoke.
I am a collector because of the friendship we had.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sad to hear the news. never went/posted over to that site, although i've known about it.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good piper, sorry I didn't get to know him. Have perpetual beautiful sunsets Sailorman. Godspeed.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have not been there, but it sounds like we lost a great BOTL.


----------

